# Wine Enthusiast or Wine Racks America



## kzacherl2000 (Jun 13, 2012)

_I have been making wine for two years now. I have used up all the areas I have available to store wine including mismatched wine racks, and...I am embarassed to say... a "wine wagon." It was my daughter's wagon we used to pull her around in when she was little. I would like to designate a corner of our basement for wine storage and purchase some wine racks that require assembly. I have contacted Wine Enthusiast and Wine Racks America for quotes. Has anyone ever used either of them, and were you satisfied? I had much better customer service with Wine Racks America. Just not sure how complicated these racks are to put together. Kim Z._


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Kim I have used Wine Racks America. There product was of high quality and the prices were decent. After buying one that holds 144 bottles I built several more just like it using the original as a template. I have numerous styles inside and outside of my wine cellar. You would be more than welcome to come over and look at them sometime if you'd like. Heck you might even walk away with a bottle or two.


----------



## n0cturnal (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow. I really like Wine Racks America one. I ordered Apex rack from Costco, but WRA looks almost the same as the ones from Costco, in fact, better priced. I might order some WRA too.


----------



## kzacherl2000 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you to running wolf, and nocturnal for your comments. I may take running wolf up on your offer. We could always "trade" bottles?! Kim Z


----------



## kzacherl2000 (Jun 15, 2012)

Running Wolf: The wine racks indicate that brackets are needed to attach the rack to the wall. I am attaching them to concrete block. I am not well versed in this area, so I am asking if you attached yours to the wall, and was it drywall or concrete? If it was concrete, how did you do that? Nail in a board from the wood above the concrete block? I can always ask at the hardware store, but since you were already faced with this issue, I thought I would ask you. I am ordering a 7 column, 3 column, 2 column, and a 82 bottle solid diamond cube with a cellar arch. If you don't know for sure, that's fine. Just thought I'd give it a shot! Kim Z


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2012)

Kim I'm replying from my Droid so ill do the best I can. I would go to lowes and get some 1 or 2" angle brackets to attach it to the wall. You can use anchors made for concrete or tapcons. I prefer using tapcons. You will need a heavy duty drill to drill into the concrete wall. Ask an associate at lowest to show them to you and make sure they give you a package that comes with the drill you'll need. Also ensure you get screws with hex heads and not pphillips. They're a lot easier to put in. They should be able to set you up with exactly what you need. Any other questions just ask and keep us posted.


----------



## kzacherl2000 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Attaching to wall*

Thank you. Sounds intimidating. For me...Kim


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2012)

kzacherl2000 said:


> Thank you. Sounds intimidating. For me...Kim


 
LOL not really. If your husband has a good drill and you get the right drill bit with the Tapcons you'll be fine.


----------

